

Any resources for code challenges or riddles? - krauses

I've seen a couple articles on HN regarding aptitude tests for finding qualified developers during a interview processes.  Being that I'm fairly new to the development world, I've found these tests to be an interesting way to challenge myself and gauge my own aptitude.  I found a couple of these challenges through a recent article on HN http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2007/02/why-cant-programmers-program.html.<p>Does anyone know where I can find more random challenges?  Someone pointed me to codegolf.com but the site seems to be down.
======
Jun8
I'll recommend two books: _Programming Interviews Exposed: Secrets to Landing
Your Next Job, 2nd Edition_ and _Puzzles for Programmers and Pros_. Especially
the latter is a great resource to sharpen your skills on puzzle type
questions. Also, there's the classic _How Would You Move Mt. Fuji_ about
puzzle questions.

------
tiffani
Try
[http://uva.onlinejudge.org/index.php?option=com_onlinejudge&...](http://uva.onlinejudge.org/index.php?option=com_onlinejudge&Itemid=8)
(UVa Online Problem Set Judge). That used to be the ACM Valladolid Online
Judge, but at some point they changed servers.

This one's more intended for high school folks (hadn't touched them since
then), but try out USACO's training website. Anybody can sign up and do
problems. <http://train.usaco.org/usacogate>

Both of these sites test your algorithmic knowledge, too, but that's always
nice to brush up on anyway.

------
kobs
TopCoder, where you can challenge others and win prizes:
<http://www.topcoder.com/>

SPOJ: <http://www.spoj.pl/>

------
anoved
It may not be exactly what you desire, but Project Euler
(<http://projecteuler.net/>) presents a series of mathematical problems of
variable difficulty. Working out solutions in code is a great problem-solving
exercise, in my opinion.

------
AmberS
<http://programmerpuzzlers.com/>

Contains logic and (eventually) pseudo-coding puzzles, but all fitting into
the realm of brain benders and technical interview questions.

------
epe
<http://projecteuler.net/>

------
gauravgupta
Facebook Engineering Puzzles - <http://www.facebook.com/careers/puzzles.php>

------
MaysonL
See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=885481> for a good selection

------
sr3d
Google Codejam: <http://code.google.com/codejam/contests.html>

